# Poison Ivy throughout Groundcover



## artinall (Aug 14, 2007)

We have maybe 200 sq foot of this vine and the poison oak seems to be popping up throughout.

Decorative plants and shrubbery sit on the groundcover.

I'm sensitive to it. Even barely touching with gloves on its all over my arms.

What can be done besides spotting with roundup or similar?
Don't know what these vines are exactly but it may kill'em.
Will the roots of this stuff survive winter?


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

napalm or agent orange....:whistling

yes roots will survive winter.


----------



## artinall (Aug 14, 2007)

griz said:


> napalm or agent orange...
> 
> yes roots will survive winter.


got any?

thought they would - how else would could it be around for next year to enjoy?


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

never seen round up on poison oak.

try stuff called crossbow.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

odd shaped leaves


----------



## artinall (Aug 14, 2007)

griz said:


> never seen round up on poison oak.
> 
> try stuff called crossbow.


 Guessing that should be kept clear of the shrub roots?


----------



## Peter_C (Nov 26, 2014)

I use Roundup brush killer with success, along with regular Roundup, but it can take a loooong time to get it knocked back. Years in fact.

https://www.roundup.com/en-us/produ...iller-products/roundup-concentrate-poison-ivy

Someone on here posted another method of using plastic bags, and starting with soaking wet ground pulling them by hand using plastic bags, and keeping the brush in the bag folding it inside out.


----------



## artinall (Aug 14, 2007)

Peter_C said:


> https://www.roundup.com/en-us/produ...iller-products/roundup-concentrate-poison-ivy
> 
> Someone on here posted another method of using plastic bags, and starting with soaking wet ground pulling them by hand using plastic bags, and keeping the brush in the bag folding it inside out.


See where the Poison Ivy Plus contains "27% Iso Propylamine Salt Of Glyphosate" back to glyso...

Interesting idea about the bags but I don't care to come that close...


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Peter_C said:


> I use Roundup brush killer with success, along with regular Roundup, but it can take a loooong time to get it knocked back. Years in fact.
> 
> https://www.roundup.com/en-us/produ...iller-products/roundup-concentrate-poison-ivy
> 
> Someone on here posted another method of using plastic bags, and starting with soaking wet ground pulling them by hand using plastic bags, and keeping the brush in the bag folding it inside out.


you ever try crossbow?


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

If it's already pervasive, only real effective way I know to get rid of it is to hire landscapers who are immune to it and rip them out by the roots...

Otherwise, expect to waste time, money, and do a lot of scratching... and then hire them anyway... you work hard for your money for a reason...

The best time for chemicals for non-professionals when it comes to landscaping issues IMHO is prevention, not infestation...







griz said:


> you ever try crossbow?


FYI... http://www.dowagro.com/en-us/usag/product-solution-finder/herbicides/crossbow


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Before this year I would have never said this.....just pull it.

It's easier than you might think, doing it with all these precautions. I got in a situation where the family was freaking out, given that ivy had reached a second floor window of my 4 month old baby nephew. (I was the one to casually point it out on a Philly trip, then all hell broke loose....next thing I know I'm researching, then removing on a ladder, etc.)

Having gone through that baptism by fire, I can say that the difficulty is overrated, so there's money to be made for easy work. and yes, I'm seriously allergic, too.

https://www.gardensalive.com/product/ybyg-polish-off-your-poison-ivy-without-personal-peril


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

KAP said:


> If it's already pervasive, only real effective way I know to get rid of it is to hire landscapers who are immune to it and rip them out by the roots...
> 
> Otherwise, expect to waste time, money, and do a lot of scratching... and then hire them anyway... you work hard for your money for a reason...
> 
> ...


there was a still a little available in oregon.

may be all gone by now. it worked well.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

200 sf is nothing. Wet the area, or do it the day after rain, and it will come right up.


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

That stuff grows every where around here. There are old vines that are two inches in diameter running up the old oak trees. I take an ax or pruners and chop the vine right through to kill it up in the trees.
The stuff on the ground I mow down close to the ground and eventually it will die and I also spray RoundUp on it.

I get the itch real easy.


----------



## Peter_C (Nov 26, 2014)

griz said:


> you ever try crossbow?


Nope, but I did use this stuff with about as good of results as the Roundup version. I spent years trying to control Poison Oak on acres of land. The fire seems to have done a decent job of knocking it back for now. 
https://www.ortho.com/en-us/products/weeds/ortho-max-poison-ivy-tough-brush-killer-concentrate


TimNJ said:


> That stuff grows every where around here. There are old vines that are two inches in diameter running up the old oak trees. I take an ax or pruners and chop the vine right through to kill it up in the trees.
> The stuff on the ground I mow down close to the ground and eventually it will die and I also spray RoundUp on it.
> 
> I get the itch real easy.


When I started land clearing some of the stems were 4+", with the stalks growing over 40' into the trees. I cut them with my pole saw, then waited a couple of years before removing them. Often having to rig ropes and climb the trees to remove the stems. Even with the smaller stems I would cut them and wait a couple of years before clearing the bushes.


----------



## artinall (Aug 14, 2007)

Even after rain and damp ground this cannot be pulled.

Interconnected roots weave through the dense vines. Believe someone else had been pulling on them for some time, tearing the leaf tops off and they multiplied on and on (dementia). With stems so frail they just part.

Off with the sprayer and chemicals...


----------



## Peter_C (Nov 26, 2014)

artinall said:


> Off with the sprayer and chemicals...


Spot spray now before they go dormant, then in spring when they are green and fresh, spray again. Plan on doing it again, and again, and again... 

Your bushes are pretty small and should be able to be spot sprayed without much over spray. You could also cut the other plants back, wait a week, then spray the poison ivy. That way the other plants might not absorb as much, as it is mostly absorbed thru the leaves.


----------



## artinall (Aug 14, 2007)

Peter_C said:


> Spot spray now before they go dormant, then in spring when they are green and fresh, spray again. Plan on doing it again, and again, and again...


 Maybe I'll have to update my "Trade" :blink:

Got'em today.


----------



## artinall (Aug 14, 2007)

Funny thing happened. After bleaching a deck in short sleeves...no more itching.


----------

